

Code Re-use With Abstract Classes - codefrenzy
http://www.idevforfun.com/index.php/2012/01/13/code-re-use-with-abstract-classes/

======
manuscreationis
I think the saddest thing i'll read all day is this quote from the top
paragraph...

"An often overlooked feature of C# (and OO programming in general) is the use
of abstract classes to maximise code re-use."

Excuse me while I go weep for the poor folk for whom this applies

